# Nhận tư vấn, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho văn phòng công ty giá rẻ nhất quận 11



## truc096hailongvan (3/3/21)

*Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho Văn phòng công ty có phù hợp hay không?*

Không gian của văn phòng công ty cũng đòi hỏi tính thẩm mỹ cao và sự yên tĩnh trong quá trình làm việc để có thể nâng cao hiệu quả làm việc. Hơn thế nữa, một sản phẩm máy lạnh với khả năng hoạt động ổn định, hơi lạnh tỏa ra vừa phải, không quá lạnh, có chế độ lọc sạch không khí cũng là yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho những người lao động của công ty.
Bài viết này, Hải Long Vân sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* – được xem là một giải pháp tốt nhất, tối ưu nhất hiện nay.

Xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*






Vì sao nên lựa chọn máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho văn phòng công ty?

Sở dĩ bạn nên chọn *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* cho văn phòng công ty mình vì sản phẩm này đáp ứng được hầu hết tất cả những yêu cầu về một chiếc máy lạnh cho không gian này.

_Thứ nhất, thương hiệu uy tín_: Daikin vốn là một thương hiệu từ lâu đời, sản phẩm được sản xuất tại Thái Lan theo công nghệ Nhật Bản, đây là thương hiệu luôn đi đầu trên thị trường tiêu dùng máy lạnh, nhận đánh giá cao của khách hàng khi sử dụng nên bạn hãy hoàn toàn yên tâm khi lựa chọn Daikin làm “người bạn đồng hành” cho văn phòng mình nhé.

_Thứ hai, đảm bảo thẩm mỹ cho không gian lắp đặt_: *Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* là dòng máy lạnh được thiết kế treo chìm trong tường, chỉ để lộ ra phần mặt nạ của dàn lạnh những chiếc mặt nạ được thiết kế nhỏ gọn, độc đáo góp phần tăng vẻ đẹp cho không gian phòng, không gây ảnh hưởng đến việc trang trí cũng như rất dễ dàng trong việc phối ghép với các đồ vật trong văn phòng.

_Thứ ba, khả năng làm lạnh nhanh và đều_: Sản phẩm được trang bị hai cánh đảo gió mạnh mẽ tạo ra luồng khí lạnh 3 chiều linh hoạt, tự động đảo chiều gió theo nhiều hướng khác nhau, kết hợp góc hắt gió rộng với cánh gió hình dạng cong cùng máy nén Swing vận hành mạnh mẽ, giúp toàn bộ căn phòng được làm mát nhanh chóng và toàn diện ở mọi nơi. Đồng thời máy cũng có 8 cửa gió với 8 hướng thổi khác nhau giúp hơi mát len lỏi từng ngóc ngách trong phòng, cho dù bạn có ngồi ở vị trí nào thì đảm bảo hơi mát vẫn đến tận nơi.

_Thứ tư, hoạt động êm_: vì hệ thống máy lạnh đã được lắp đặt thiết kế dàn ống lạnh âm trong trần nhà, cộng thêm tụ điện đặt bên ngoài, cách xa nơi dùng nên khi chạy máy lạnh âm trần không hề gây tiếng ồn động cơ, nó hoạt động vô cùng yên tĩnh, không gây ảnh hưởng đến người sử dụng vì vậy nó rất phù hợp cho văn phòng công ty nơi đòi hỏi sự yên tĩnh tối đa để tập trung làm việc.

_Thứ năm, máy được trang bị hệ thống lọc sạch không khí_, bụi bẩn giúp tạo môi trường trong lành, đảm bảo sức khỏe cho người lao động.

_Thứ sáu, có nhiều tiện ích, công nghệ hiện đại, thông minh_: máy được trang bị công nghệ Inverter với khả năng làm lạnh nhanh và tiết kiệm điện lên tới 30- 40%. Bên cạnh đó, máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có chức năng mắt thần thông minh, chức năng này sử dụng tia hồng ngoại làm cảm biến, giúp nhanh chóng nhận biết và báo động để máy lạnh điều chỉnh nhiệt độ phù hợp nhất, ngoài ra, máy lạnh còn có thể cảm biến khi không có người giúp tiết kiệm điện năng nhiều hơn. Remote của máy lạnh có khả năng hiển thị chuẩn đoán sự cố trên màn hình vô cùng thông minh, giúp bạn nhanh chóng nhận biết và xử lý sự cố dễ dàng, kịp thời.







Mức giá của *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin*
Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có 2 dòng tiêu chuẩn và Inverter với công suất dao động từ 1.5 HP – 6.0 HP, mức giá tương đương từ 18.050.000 – 48.650.000 VNĐ
Dòng máy lạnh âm trần của Daikin có thể nói có mức giá cao hơn một chút so với các thương hiệu khác, tuy nhiên với chất lượng mà nó mang lại thì với mức giá nhưng vậy rất phù hợp để bạn lựa chọn.











*Lời kết*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* là một trong những sản phẩm luôn mang đến cho khách hàng sự hài lòng. Hy vọng các bạn sẽ đưa ra cho mình quyết định đúng đắn nhất. Nếu cần hỗ trợ và tư vấn thêm hãy liên hệ ngay với Hải Long Vân theo hotline 0909787022 để được giải đáp. Chúng tôi rất mong được cùng bạn lựa chọn chiếc máy lạnh phù hợp nhất để mang đến sự tuyệt vời cho không gian của bạn.


Link bài viết: *Vì sao nên lựa chọn máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho văn phòng công ty bạn?*


----------

